# Santa Photos



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi
Just wanting to know if we can get santa photos done here. If so, where and when do they start.
Thanks
Kelly-Anne


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I assume you mean photographs of your children with Santa (Father Christmas).

Not sure about other malls, but Wafi usually has a nice Christmas grotto and a Father Christmas. They have a theme each year - last year was Narnia. I think it starts the first week of December, but you can always contact the mall to check.


My tip - try fabulous homemade ice cream in Wafi Gourmet afterwards. 

-


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

I also went to Wafi Mall last year, and it started very early, in November. Very reasonably priced, you get a photo, and a teddy, along with vouchers and tokens for various things such as free coffee, and free childs meal at Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for both of your quick replies.
Yes I did mean photos of children with santa. I will check out Wafi.
Thanks again
Kelly-Anne




Elphaba said:


> I assume you mean photographs of your children with Santa (Father Christmas).
> 
> Not sure about other malls, but Wafi usually has a nice Christmas grotto and a Father Christmas. They have a theme each year - last year was Narnia. I think it starts the first week of December, but you can always contact the mall to check.
> 
> ...


----------

